
Ask HN: Recommendations for Working from Home as a Team? - funerr
I work in a company where we are used to working in the office. The motivation is starting to dwindle and I feel like productivity will be next.
ANy tips, tools or other thoughts that might help cope with the covid-19 quarantine?
======
iSloth
Get to a point where you are regularly using Teams/Skype/Slack to video chat,
both one to one, and as a group/team - Anytime where you would go to someone's
desk, have a video chat with them rather than IM.

Pay attention to the quiet ones, they might begin to feel lonely and as much
as some people hate video chat, especially when it's not something you're used
to, it really does help with the isolation.

It depends what kind of business you're in, however assuming something like
software development, embrace tools like JIRA even more to track work and make
sure people have things to do, and also aren't getting stuck on something
without asking for help.

For people that don't normally remote work, picking up the phone or having a
video chat can feel too intrusive or embarrassing - It's a stigma that needs
to be removed.

